
The Worst Jazz Solo of All Time - henning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSuK_5zW2iM
======
woodandsteel
World's best 1 3/4 year old drummer

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FzBfjjO34U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FzBfjjO34U)

------
Udik
I actually like it. It's very punk, so ahead of its time.

